# Ob Gear Tx Spring Rally



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Greetings Fellow TX Outbackers!!

Mark thought that this might be of interest and should be a seperate thread. If we order $100 we get FREE shipping and I thought we could save a few bucks on shipping if we ordered as a group. Many of you might already have these items, but the hats look really nice and I know the DW will want a tee.

If anyone else is seriously interested and we can meet the $100 for free shipping I will order and deliver at the rally. The site is on the Outback web in the "Site Navigation" section of the home page then "Outbackers.com General Store". You can look at the shirts and hats and if you like just send me an e-mail with what items, sizes, colors etc.

If we cannot meet the $100 then no real reason to do this and we will just be the envy of the rally.

Let me know ASAP as I am not sure how long it takes for delivery and the rally date is nearing.

Regards,
Curtis & Donna


----------

